# Ken Rockwell Updated 5D MK3 Review



## EvilTed (Mar 28, 2012)

Seems like he doesn't like the AF either....

http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/5d-mk-iii.htm


----------



## Astro (Mar 28, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> Seems like he doesn't like the AF either....
> 
> http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/5d-mk-iii.htm



well it´s not as if he has a clue.
except maybe taking oversaturated images or snapshot of his kids.

ps: imho it´s not a clever idea to quote ken rockwell on a photography forum.


----------



## EvilTed (Mar 28, 2012)

I agree he is a bit of a tool at times, but he does seem to capture some of the problem areas others are finding with the 5D MK3.
I found it an interesting read...

ET


----------



## BillyBean (Mar 28, 2012)

Astro said:


> ps: imho it´s not a clever idea to quote ken rockwell on a photography forum.



Please, let's stop bad-mouthing Ken and for sure stop bad-mouthing people who mention him - that's just plain ridiculous. If you don't like his opinions, then either say why, or don't comment. It's as simple as that. Everyone has a right to an opinion, even Mr Rockwell.


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 28, 2012)

It comes from a 5DmII perspective, and of course he's got a bunch of other toys he has played with. I am surprised by his AF comments given how legendary the crappy AF is on the 5DmII - sounds like learning curve on his part,

But if you are coming from a 7D because you could not see buying a four-year old last generation FF, I am delighted about the new generation 5DmIII. And the camera feels very familiar control wise. And my pix are far less noisy - I find it funny that the 7D quality was snorted at for the past few years (and it was deserved) and now D800 folks are using it as a fine example.

Must be the price. That $499+ has somehow turned the 5DmIII into a Kodak Instamatic for some critics.


----------



## Astro (Mar 28, 2012)

BillyBean said:


> Please, let's stop bad-mouthing Ken and for sure stop bad-mouthing people who mention him - that's just plain ridiculous. If you don't like his opinions, then either say why, or don't comment. It's as simple as that. Everyone has a right to an opinion, even Mr Rockwell.



and i have an opinion about ken rockwell.. easy as that


----------



## eeek (Mar 28, 2012)

It's become to cool thing to do- bash kit lenses, bash Nikon/Canon, bash Rockwell. I cannot for the life of me really understand why he bothers people.


----------



## BillyBean (Mar 28, 2012)

OK, enough of the Ken stuff already. But getting to brass tacks, and given that I will almost certainly be getting a 5D3 in the coming months, do his concerns hold any water? What's the answer to the following for example:

"I'm still trying to learn the extremely complex AF system of the 5D Mark III. I still can't figure out a fast (one-click maximum) way to get from the auto-AF area select mode to a single selected area. I always shoot letting the camera select the AF point, and need instant override to select the point if the camera can't do it itself. Right now, I have to press the Mark III's [-|-] button and then press the M-Fn button a few times, an then move the thumb button, which is completely unacceptable unless I can find a faster way."


----------



## Canon-F1 (Mar 28, 2012)

ken "support my growing family" rockwell has some nice opinions.
and every day they change. 

it depends on what article you read if image stabilization, tripods, film, more megapixel etc. is either useless or the best thing since sliced bread.

i bet in 2 month he will write how great the 5D MK3 AF is.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 28, 2012)

He lost me when he was griping about the AF speed in full auto af mode, which is proving to be one of the worst AF setting the camera (or the 7d) has... and then he glosses over the speed when you choose spot or any other mode. Then he says he has to take his eyes off just to change AF mode settings... once you got the multicontroller activated, 1 click (or multiple clicks depending how you look at it) on the Multifunction button cycles through your AF modes, just like the 7d... it's not that hard. Oh well he's good for entertainment i suppose.


----------



## nikkito (Mar 28, 2012)

It would make sense if the autofocus is slow, that would difference this camera a bit more from the 1D X (which has two processors)


----------



## EvilTed (Mar 28, 2012)

He does praise the 5D MK2 as being better than any Nikon camera until the D800 
I wouldn't go that far but I agree, bad-mouthing someone on a forum is cheap.
If you don't like him, don't read his stuff.

I'll add one extra point he missed (coming from Nikons), how the hell is one supposed to change settings easily on the 5D MK2/3?

On a Nikon the function buttons are mostly engaged with the left hand and adjusted with one of two right thumb wheels.
Cannon seems to have a bank of function buttons on the right and the wheel mounted on the right in front?
I cannot for the life of me understand the ergonomics of this.
I have to set the camera on my lap and use both hands on the right hand side.
Am I missing something?

ET


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 28, 2012)

nikkito said:


> It would make sense if the autofocus is slow, that would difference this camera a bit more from the 1D X (which has two processors)



The AF mode he's mentioning, the full auto, is a bad setting meant for beginners.... Basically your asking a camera to read the scene, and read your mind as to which of the 61 AF points you wish for the camera to make in focus... The 7d, which has the same mode style AF system was just as bad, and had 2 processors, just like the 1dx, but digic 4 processors... Once you tell the AF hey, evaluate only this sensor or this zone area of 12 sensors, it computes it that much quicker... The AF isn't slow... it's the same AF module as the 1dx, it's just got that much more to process and gets the blame when it doesn't read your mind correctly.


----------



## kennykodak (Mar 28, 2012)

i like my MK III, Ken who?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2012)

BillyBean said:


> ...do his concerns hold any water? What's the answer to the following for example:
> 
> "I'm still trying to learn the extremely complex AF system of the 5D Mark III. I still can't figure out a fast (one-click maximum) way to get from the auto-AF area select mode to a single selected area. I always shoot letting the camera select the AF point, and need instant override to select the point if the camera can't do it itself. Right now, I have to press the Mark III's [-|-] button and then press the M-Fn button a few times, an then move the thumb button, which is completely unacceptable unless I can find a faster way."



His concerns seem, to me, to be incapable of holding even hot air. 

But for this particular brass tack, I don't have a 5DIII, but on my 7D and 5DII if the camera happens to be in automatic AF point selection mode (which it never is, because the 'mind-reading AF selection mode' hasn't been invented yet), pressing the multi-controller straight in changes to manual selection of the center AF point, and then it can be moved from there. KR implies that can't be done with the 5DIII, but the manual seems to indicate he's mistaken (about a great many things, cue Emporer's voice from Star Wars). Alternatively, you can register an AF point, and assign a button to that function.

A couple of my favorite points from KR's...ummm...review (and I use the term _very_ loosely):

"_If it was significantly different, Canon would have given it a new model number, instead of a "mark" appellation._" Right, because KR didn't say the 5DII was far better than the original 5D (oh, wait, he did).

"_AF is much more complicated, not necessary better than the original 5D and 5D Mark II._" Ummmm, ok, sure...it's no better than the 5D's AF. By extension, neither is the AF of the 1D X. Ok, Ken, fine.

...and my personal favorite:

"_Foolish RATE Button Clutter_" A Nikon shooter, complaining about 'button clutter' on a Canon camera. I actually LOL'd when I read that heading line...


----------



## EvilTed (Mar 28, 2012)

He is a Nikon, Canon and Leica shooter.

I don't see him as biased against Canon at all, in fact he has a lot of praise for the 5D MK2 and MK3?

ET


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> He is a Nikon, Canon and Leica shooter.



No, he's a self-described Nikon fan, who also happens to shoot with Canon and Leica cameras on occasion, the better to increase the number of hits on his website, the better to make money. Nothing wrong with that, but it's important to recognize the motivation.



EvilTed said:


> I don't see him as biased against Canon at all, in fact he has a lot of praise for the 5D MK2 and MK3?



You've heard the phrase, "Damning with faint praise," haven't you?


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 28, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> He is a Nikon, Canon and Leica shooter.
> 
> I don't see him as biased against Canon at all, in fact he has a lot of praise for the 5D MK2 and MK3?
> 
> ET



You must have missed his original pre-release version he had with the camera before he deleted it and made the full review in it's place... he originally slammed the 5d2, saying it smeared details, the NR was cooking the details away from the scene, the D700 was far and away superior yada yada yada... after reading that, and having a good glimpse of my budget at that time, I decided against buying the 5d2 upon first release... it was only afterwards I got a good glimpse of his reputation, and once he changed his review, and upon recommendations from neuro and many others, I decided to get the 5d2 temporarily until I could get the 5d3. I wouldn't be at all surprised if he has a revised review in a year or two once the camera goes mainstream and starts getting accolades.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2012)

Kens reputation is well known by most photographers. Quoting him is going to bring on warning comments and should. It is similar to those saying oh, look at tscamcamera store, they have a 1D x in stock for $500. 

At least, he does post a warning that it is all for fun, and you should not take his posts seriously.

From his site

"Apparently the world finds my opinions very useful, but remember, they are the opinions of one man. I have a big sense of humor, and do this site to entertain you (and myself), as well as to inform and to educate. I occasionally weave fiction and satire into my stories to keep them interesting. I love a good hoax. "


----------



## Canon-F1 (Mar 28, 2012)

he watermarks productshots clearly taken by the manufacturer with his tag.
something i would never do.

and he is to blame that many beginners crank up the saturation to redicilous amounts.

http://sfcitizen.com/blog/2008/04/20/why-photographer-ken-rockwell-is-wrong-wrong-wrong-about-using-vivid-color-settings/


----------



## bvukich (Mar 28, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> I have to set the camera on my lap and use both hands on the right hand side.
> *Am I missing something?*



Thumbs perhaps?


----------



## roumin (Mar 28, 2012)

It’s a fact that you attract more attention by pointing out the negative, whether they really exist or not. But I still don't understand people's obsession with gear over technique. I am certain most of the world's prized photographers could have been achieved with lower grade camera than 5d2, 5d3, d700 or d800, etc...

I bought one of the first's Nikon 1DX (equivalent to D3) when it was the hottest new digital DSLR on earth thinking that's what I needed because I loved photography so much, but it wasn't until I began to focus on technique and less on gear that my stuff started to improve. I switched to Canon since then, not because of quality, by because they have and continue to have (in my opinion) a more user friendly menu system and camera controls.

FYI, I just received my 5D3 and like most of you, love my gear, but 80% of my focus is still on technique, plus my choice is easy since my glass is Canon.

I have yet to hear one world renowned photographer tout one brand over another, BECAUSE THEY GET IT!


----------



## BillyBean (Mar 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> BillyBean said:
> 
> 
> > ...do his concerns hold any water? What's the answer to the following for example:
> ...



Thanks ! This is exactly the type of informed response I wanted to see. Love him or loath him, Ken does get read, especially by newbies, and I'm afraid I don't have enough knowledge (yet) to tell whether he is mistaken or not, so your input is very helpful indeed...


----------



## Canon-F1 (Mar 28, 2012)

roumin said:


> FYI, I just received my 5D3 and like most of you, love my gear, but 80% of my focus is still on technique, plus my choice is easy since my glass is Canon.
> 
> I have yet to hear one world renowned photographer tout one brand over another, BECAUSE THEY GET IT!



well this is a forum about the technical, gear related, side of photography... what do you expect?


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 28, 2012)

I tried to read his "review" but I just can't do it. I'm sorry, I just can't stand this guy. His gripes are so... I try not to use the word dumb... perhaps petty? It's not even that he's pro Nikon. There are other pro bloggers that are obviously pro Nikon that I still find entertaining. But when he says that the most advanced AF system out right now is "too complicated"... I just can't listen to him.

Especially with the set up of the AF system is generally the same as the 7D's (but with more points) and I've been using that AF system with all it's modes (mostly single point) all the time with no real problems...

I'm not even smart and have learned it, studied it, practiced with it and made good use of it. :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2012)

bvukich said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > I have to set the camera on my lap and use both hands on the right hand side.
> ...



Someday, I'll find a way to get even with you for a near miss on a liquid-damaged MacBook Air. Fortunately, I'd just swallowed my sip of coffee before reading your response and bursting out laughing.

A metaphysical +1 to you, Sir...


----------



## bornshooter (Mar 28, 2012)

i am only going to say one thing ken rockwell shoots jpeg can you really take anything he says seriously lol


----------



## roumin (Mar 28, 2012)

I know what kind of forum this is, but I was hoping to turn on some lights. Plus, technique is a technical term, duh!


----------



## EvilTed (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah, but having two thumbs on the same hand ? ;D


----------



## K-amps (Mar 28, 2012)

bvukich said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > I have to set the camera on my lap and use both hands on the right hand side.
> ...



Inspired !! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Z (Mar 28, 2012)

Ken Rockwell reviews often put a smile on my face. My favourite quote from this one is:

"The EOS iTR (Intelligent Tracking and Recognition) recognizes subjects based on face and color and employs AF points to continue to track subjects while moving. *I presume Japanese faces are given priority*."

To Canon autofocus algorithms, all white people look alike...


----------



## BillyBean (Mar 28, 2012)

bornshooter said:


> i am only going to say one thing ken rockwell shoots jpeg can you really take anything he says seriously lol



Generally, I agree with you, but I suspect others will get confused by the autofocus too. If you are coming from a long line of 1? and 5? series Canon's then maybe not, but we don't all fit that category.

Sure, Ken is the tabloid newspaper of the camera world, but even they have a point occasionally... if you can ignore the naked ladies on page 3...


----------



## bvukich (Mar 28, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> Yeah, but having two thumbs on the same hand ? ;D



LOL!!! ;D


----------



## Canon-F1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Z said:



> Ken Rockwell reviews often put a smile on my face. My favourite quote from this one is:
> 
> "The EOS iTR (Intelligent Tracking and Recognition) recognizes subjects based on face and color and employs AF points to continue to track subjects while moving. *I presume Japanese faces are given priority*."
> 
> To Canon autofocus algorithms, all white people look alike...



no pearl habor sideswipe from him this time?


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 28, 2012)

BillyBean said:


> if you can ignore the naked ladies on page 3...



uhhh... I guess i missed the naked ladies part... i guess i'll have to take a look again haha


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2012)

Z said:


> Ken Rockwell reviews often put a smile on my face. My favourite quote from this one is:
> 
> "The EOS iTR (Intelligent Tracking and Recognition) recognizes subjects based on face and color and employs AF points to continue to track subjects while moving. *I presume Japanese faces are given priority*."



Of course, EOS iTR AF is a feature of the 1D X that requires the 100K pixel RGB metering sensor, and thus, the 5DIII doesn't even offer iTR. 

The only thing with less validity than KR's opinions are KR's facts.


----------



## dolina (Mar 28, 2012)

Surprisingly KR's opinions resonates with me... but then again Canon's not #2 in SLR sales.


----------



## sawsedge (Mar 28, 2012)

;D

My favorite quote... "No one will ever figure this out."


----------



## ronrandle (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't normally weigh in on this, but Rockwell is patently incorrect on several things but the most glaring to me is this comment: 

"A huge defect in the 5D Mark III's AF system is that no longer can I switch among the AF modes I use with one click, without stopping or taking my eye from my subject."

It's one of the things I love about the MK3!! I actually read the manual, and if Rockwell had done the same, he'd see that he can tap the focus button on the back and the wheel near the shutter will scroll backwards and forwards through the auto focus options. No need to look away from the viewfinder. 

Regardless of his thoughts, I'm loving mine. The performance is fantastic and in just a few minutes, it's set up exactly the way I want and the images are stunning.


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 28, 2012)

sawsedge said:


> ;D
> 
> My favorite quote... "No one will ever figure this out."



Hahaha, yeah. Don't tell him that 7D shooters have already figured it out.


----------



## ghosh9691 (Mar 28, 2012)

You guys are all wrong about bashing Ken Rockwell!!! He is the greatest thing to happen to the photography world since the invention of the camera (well the 35mm frame anyway).

Tell me this: when your day is going bad and you are feeling blue, which other camera/photography related site would you rather go to? Is there really another one that provides so much comic relief??? Don't you get a smile on your face when you see super saturated, orange shaded JPEG images of kids and buildings? Doesn't it feel like the sun just came closer to earth and obliterated your misery and made you think: _"Man, even I can take better photographs!"_ (Pinatubian light not withstanding...)


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 28, 2012)

It's hard to take a man seriously who posts snapshots taken with $5,000 worth of gear.


----------



## Brymills (Mar 28, 2012)

I think you're all being very mean!

The guy went all the way to the Alabama Hills in California just to repeat THIS SHOT to demonstrate the camera's LCD display......


----------



## Z (Mar 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Of course, EOS iTR AF is a feature of the 1D X that requires the 100K pixel RGB metering sensor, and thus, the 5DIII doesn't even offer iTR.
> 
> The only thing with less validity than KR's opinions are KR's facts.


That didn't even occur to me, oh dear.


----------



## nightbreath (Mar 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> His concerns seem, to me, to be incapable of holding even hot air.
> 
> But for this particular brass tack, I don't have a 5DIII, but on my 7D and 5DII if the camera happens to be in automatic AF point selection mode (which it never is, because the 'mind-reading AF selection mode' hasn't been invented yet), pressing the multi-controller straight in changes to manual selection of the center AF point, and then it can be moved from there. KR implies that can't be done with the 5DIII, but the manual seems to indicate he's mistaken (about a great many things, cue Emporer's voice from Star Wars). Alternatively, you can register an AF point, and assign a button to that function.
> 
> ...



Why don't you start writing reviews by your own, Neuro? Seriously. I find your comments very useful.


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 28, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> Why don't you start writing reviews by your own, Neuro? Seriously. I find your comments very useful.



Off topic, but that's one heck of a portfolio you have there. Great work!


----------



## EvilTed (Mar 28, 2012)

Come on guys, I think there's just a little too much hating going on here...


----------



## nightbreath (Mar 28, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> Off topic, but that's one heck of a portfolio you have there. Great work!


Thank you for the comment. Though, I think we (I shoot together with my girlfriend) are just starting to understand how photos should really look like.

Here are few new reportage shots we've made few days ago: http://luxuryphoto.com.ua/cool.html

We were limited by 50mm prime on 7D while framing those images, so they are not the best possible composition examples


----------



## preppyak (Mar 28, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> It's hard to take a man seriously who posts snapshots taken with $5,000 worth of gear.


Actually, $3600 worth of gear...his sample photos use a 50mm f/1.8 on the front of the camera. Kind of hard to believe he doesn't have a better prime in his bag...or that his D800 review will use the Nikon 50mm f/1.8


----------



## -zero- (Mar 28, 2012)

Is it only me or is our beloved KenR getting even more bashfull than he was before?


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 28, 2012)

preppyak said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to take a man seriously who posts snapshots taken with $5,000 worth of gear.
> ...



My bad. For some reason I assumed it was the 50mm f/1.2L. You'd think that someone that spent $3,500 on a body would use something other than a $100 lens in front of it.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 28, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> Come on guys, I think there's just a little too much hating going on here...



No one is "hating" on him here. It is a discussion on how he is often wrong and provides misguided information. You can't expect someone to create a website and continually talk out of his a** (while asking you to support his family) and not catch a little heat for it. I actually regret clicking on the link from the first post and giving his site a hit.

Would you suggest we move the discussion to Peter Lik? ;D


----------



## cowanrg (Mar 28, 2012)

yeah, he's just plain wrong sometimes. Under his section about manual focus lenses:

"The only help you get from the 5D Mark III's electronics is one green OK dot on the bottom of the finder. No longer do you get brilliant red flashes as each area sees good focus, as do the original 5D and 5D Mark II."

Not true. With my Zeiss and TS-E, you can still select auto focus points, get confirmation on where it's focused, etc. I have no issue using this body with MF lenses. Apparently Nikon does a better job. :


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Mar 28, 2012)

bvukich said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > I have to set the camera on my lap and use both hands on the right hand side.
> ...




lol. Good one. 


I have to say I have never had any problems with Canon's ergonomics. Actually it was one of the reasons I chose Canon over Nikon when I went pro. The buttons on a Canon just make sense to me and there's not an overwhelming amount of them. 


The only gripe I've ever had about Canon ergonomics is now and it isn't even Canon's fault. I've just gone from a 1D Mark IV to a 5D Mark III body and really miss that long grip. It feels like the base of my palm is dangling in mid air. Of course this will be rectified once the battery grip for the 5DIII becomes available. For now it just makes my hand tired not having anything to rest against.


----------



## K-amps (Mar 29, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic, but that's one heck of a portfolio you have there. Great work!
> ...



The lovely bride could pass off as Miss Jolie . Wonderful work by the way, very original.


----------



## EvilTed (Mar 29, 2012)

Ronrandle,

" he'd see that he can tap the focus button on the back and the wheel near the shutter will scroll backwards and forwards through the auto focus options. No need to look away from the viewfinder. "

Huh, must be my lack of two thumbs, 'cause the only thing I can get the wheel to cycle is the AF points around the matrix.
It doesn't cycle the different options for me, but it's really not hard to use the two button combination required.

Cheers

ET


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 29, 2012)

well he got this right!

"Foolish RATE Button Clutter 

The Ratings button is a waste of a button, unless you really like to edit in-camera.

The only other function to which it can be set is "protect," which I also never use.

Therefore, it just gets in the way. We'd be better off Super-Glueing it down so that we can feel which button is which in the dark among the buttons we really do use. 

Canon should have let us program this to other functions, otherwise, there are too many identical buttons along the left side of the 5D Mark III."


----------



## Bosman (Mar 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> BillyBean said:
> 
> 
> > ...do his concerns hold any water? What's the answer to the following for example:
> ...


I check for Ken rockwell opinions all the time and throw out what is a joke to me but he's mostly legit. His work also for the most part backs that up. The thing is i cant bring myself to read his write up if thats what he is stating because my experience is that for the first time the F1.2 lens i use is dead on accurate at f1.2! What kinda lame crap is a review saying its more complicated but not better BS? This focus in near dark locks on, i cant get my 1dm3 or my 5dm1 to do anything close to that.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Mar 29, 2012)

This bit made me laugh the most:

"My LEICA M9 needs only one menu for the entire camera, and its AF system never misses."

Ummm when I looked at a M9 it had no auto focus so how does its auto focus never miss? I couldn't get on with the M9 when I tried it out. The lens quality is amazing on Leica glass and the M9 certainly is a very capable camera but it doesn't have auto focus just all the other rangefinders. 

Either that or I'm very very wrong and a fool. But I certainly didn't find any autofocus on the M9 or I probably would have bought it.


----------



## smithy (Mar 29, 2012)

itsnotmeyouknow said:


> Ummm when I looked at a M9 it had no auto focus so how does its auto focus never miss? I couldn't get on with the M9 when I tried it out. The lens quality is amazing on Leica glass and the M9 certainly is a very capable camera but it doesn't have auto focus just all the other rangefinders.
> 
> Either that or I'm very very wrong and a fool. But I certainly didn't find any autofocus on the M9 or I probably would have bought it.


You are quite right, and when KR wrote his review for the M9, his statement about it having 'autofocus' caused a stir then, too. It just appears that he doesn't quite understand the meaning of the word 'automatic'. What he means is that the M9's focus-assist system makes manual focussing very accurate - as opposed to 'it focusses the lens for you', which is how most of us would interpret the word 'autofocus'. It may be a private joke on his part, created to gain attention.

Most amusing for me in the 5D III review was the comment about how it doesn't have wifi, unlike his iPod Touch which has had it for years. I'm just wondering if he's going to complain that he can't play Angry Birds and listen to his music collection on the 5D as well? 

I'm convinced it's all just tongue-in-cheek.

I actually agree with his opinion of the 'rate' button, and thought his comments about the 'zoomed-in histogram' were quite valid.


----------



## VirtualRain (Mar 29, 2012)

smithy said:


> Most amusing for me in the 5D III review was the comment about how it doesn't have wifi, unlike his iPod Touch which has had it for years. I'm just wondering if he's going to complain that he can't play Angry Birds and listen to his music collection on the 5D as well?
> 
> I'm convinced it's all just tongue-in-cheek.
> 
> I actually agree with his opinion of the 'rate' button, and thought his comments about the 'zoomed-in histogram' were quite valid.



I'm equally surprised that we can't get some basic tech like wifi, touch screens, full programmable buttons, and a retina display, in a $3500 camera that you can get in a $200 iPod. Why can't I pinch-to-zoom on my $3500 camera, but I can on my $200 iPod? Instead, to zoom an image on my 5DIII I need to do what exactly? Is this 1999? It's just unbelievable to me and it's not wrong to question this kind of thing.


----------



## Kane (Mar 29, 2012)

Bosman said:


> I check for Ken rockwell opinions all the time and throw out what is a joke to me but he's mostly legit. His work also for the most part backs that up. The thing is i cant bring myself to read his write up if thats what he is stating because my experience is that for the first time the F1.2 lens i use is dead on accurate at f1.2! What kinda lame crap is a review saying its more complicated but not better BS? This focus in near dark locks on, i cant get my 1dm3 or my 5dm1 to do anything close to that.



I could not agree more, the 1.2 was and is still sharp on my 7d but I feel like its taken to a whole new level on the 5d. I also tried the 24-70 and I'm very pleased with the initial results. I can't wait to try the 70-200 tomorrow!


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 29, 2012)

VirtualRain said:


> smithy said:
> 
> 
> > Most amusing for me in the 5D III review was the comment about how it doesn't have wifi, unlike his iPod Touch which has had it for years. I'm just wondering if he's going to complain that he can't play Angry Birds and listen to his music collection on the 5D as well?
> ...



I asked myself a similar question about the original 5D: how can a $2000+ dSLR not have Live View, a feature every P&S camera had? It's omission led me to not buy it and wait for the 5D Mark II. Since then I've learned why Canon leaves some things out: so they can get you to buy the _next_ one! For example, if the 5D II had even 19 AF points, like the 7D, would they be able to get as many people to upgrade to the 5D III?

As for "pinch zoom," why would you want to do it on your dSLR? It would mean taking your hand off the shutter!  (Or the lens, if you're left-handed.)

As for Mr. Rockwell, in all seriousness, he may very well be bipolar. It would certainly explain his contradictory opinions and reviews (hate it one day, love it the next). Some of his articles are worthwhile -- you just have to pick through the weeds to find them...


----------



## eaglem (Mar 29, 2012)

He also complains a lot about seeing all the new 61 AF points and they are in the way of seeing the people in the framing. If he spent a second looking at the setting options (Last AF screen 2nd option (AF Point display during focus) he'd see that you can make it only show the selected point and even have options of showing no points after focus is acquired. This is how people get confused when they take one persons take as gospel.


----------



## Positron (Mar 29, 2012)

roumin said:


> I have yet to hear one world renowned photographer tout one brand over another, BECAUSE THEY GET IT!



Chase Jarvis is a well-known Canon-basher, as was the not-quite world-renowned Jared Polin (FroKnowsPhoto) until he actually started getting his hands on Canon gear. In both cases, though, it was most likely a sensationalist ploy for attention, since just about anyone--pro or amateur--who has used both systems, can easily see that the differences are idiosyncratic and a matter of preference. Can you tell whether that magazine cover, stock photo, newspaper photo, graduation shot, landscape, etc. was taken on Canon or Nikon? Neither can I.

There are two reasons people bash. The immature one is that they've sunk a lot of money into the system of their choosing and are afraid to be "wrong". The unavoidable one is that once they've learned how to use one system, the aforementioned idiosyncrasies of the other are foreign and difficult to adapt to. That doesn't make one or the other system better in general, but it does make your preferred system better for _you_.


----------



## nightbreath (Mar 29, 2012)

VirtualRain said:


> ... Why can't I pinch-to-zoom on my $3500 camera, but I can on my $200 iPod? Instead, to zoom an image on my 5DIII I need to do what exactly? Is this 1999? It's just unbelievable to me and it's not wrong to question this kind of thing.



The reason might be the same as for the unavailability to put articulated screen. Your camera becomes less robust because of this.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 29, 2012)

Positron said:


> Chase Jarvis is a well-known Canon-basher, as was the not-quite world-renowned Jared Polin (FroKnowsPhoto) until he actually started getting his hands on Canon gear.



I can't think of an instance where Jared has bashed Canon and meant it. He does the Fro Vader thing every now and then, but purely in fun. The 5D mkIII has actually inspired him to purchase one and possibly the Canon "Hebrew Trinity". I don't know about Chase Jarvis though. I always figured that Nikon pays him some sort of advertising fee to talk about how awesome Nikon is. That being said, I just saw a poster today of Ashton Kutcher (sp?) slinging Nikon rather than Rebels, so maybe he's right : Out with the old, in with the new. Right Ashton?!


----------



## Positron (Mar 29, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> Positron said:
> 
> 
> > Chase Jarvis is a well-known Canon-basher, as was the not-quite world-renowned Jared Polin (FroKnowsPhoto) until he actually started getting his hands on Canon gear.
> ...



It's quite possible that Chase is paid by Nikon to be an evangelist for them, but it doesn't change much. He wouldn't be offered such a job if he weren't in the boat already. It's true that most of Jared's bashing has been in jest, but some of his older videos were fanboyishly harsh and based on "Canon is bad become it's Canon" rather than "Canon is bad because their new camera lacks feature X that Nikon has had since Moses brought down the D1 and 70-200 f/2.8 VR I from Mount Sinai."


----------



## ereka (Mar 29, 2012)

I have to admit that I found the following statement in KR's review to be very reassuring and in accord with my own sentiments:

"*The 5D Mark III is plenty accurate.* If you're not getting great results, try a different lens or be more careful. The results can't be any better than your own photographic abilities."

That's probably because I want to believe it though ;D


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Mar 29, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> VirtualRain said:
> 
> 
> > smithy said:
> ...



According to this review, he loved the mk II and 7D once the "awesome" free updates came through. Once the updates come through he'll "love" this one too if he can get enough links on it to "support his growing family"


----------



## hoghavemercy (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd rather read lensrentals and TDP than Ken Rockwell :


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 29, 2012)

bvukich said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > I have to set the camera on my lap and use both hands on the right hand side.
> ...


Oh dear god...
someone remind me never to read CR while at work... bursting out in laughter is never good...


----------



## Maui5150 (Mar 29, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> Positron said:
> 
> 
> > Chase Jarvis is a well-known Canon-basher, as was the not-quite world-renowned Jared Polin (FroKnowsPhoto) until he actually started getting his hands on Canon gear.
> ...



Ah Beavis... When did Kutcher EVER sling Canons? Jackie Chan was the celeb for Canon... Kutcher has and is for Nikon. 

I like Jared Polin... His FroKnows stuff is pretty good and I think once people become "invested" in one camp or another, their is a natural bias that forms.


----------



## EvilTed (Mar 29, 2012)

I AM Ken Rockwell and you've all been had!


----------



## dadgummit (Mar 29, 2012)

WOW... To me the review reads like he has already decided he prefers Nikon and is just looking to point out any feature that any Nikon camera ever had that is better, just to prove his point.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 29, 2012)

All This talk of features is pointless and redundant. 

Cameras have only had 4 important settings. Aperture, Shutter speed, ISO and Focus. Once that wisdom shines through, everything else is just Fluff and you become the highest order of photographer. The one that makes a great photo with a brownie box camera or a uber pro 1DX with a F1.0 1-500MM lens.

Let the Flames Begin. 8)


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 29, 2012)

Maui5150 said:


> Ah Beavis... When did Kutcher EVER sling Canons? Jackie Chan was the celeb for Canon... Kutcher has and is for Nikon.



Beavis? 

I stand corrected. I swear I saw Kutcher in old Rebel ads.... Guess not.


----------



## rpt (Mar 29, 2012)

Look at the camera and strap in the movie "*A lot like love*"...

Canon guy.


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 29, 2012)

Its Ken being Ken.


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 30, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> I AM Ken Rockwell and you've all been had!



[sarcasm]

WOW GUIZE, WE'VE GOTS A SELLABREETEE AMONG US

[/sarcasm]



RLPhoto said:


> All This talk of features is pointless and redundant.
> 
> Cameras have only had 4 important settings. Aperture, Shutter speed, ISO and Focus. Once that wisdom shines through, everything else is just Fluff and you become the highest order of photographer. The one that makes a great photo with a brownie box camera or a uber pro 1DX with a F1.0 1-500MM lens.
> 
> Let the Flames Begin. 8)



Aperture is on the lens, not camera =P and shutter speed..... how? =P


----------



## BillyBean (Mar 30, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> All This talk of features is pointless and redundant.
> 
> Cameras have only had 4 important settings. Aperture, Shutter speed, ISO and Focus. Once that wisdom shines through, everything else is just Fluff and you become the highest order of photographer.



Ok, I see your point. So I have a beautiful Agfa Record II dating from 1952, which has manual aperture, shutter speed, ISO from 6 to 6400 (via film selection) and of course, manual focus. It has no meter, no autofocus, no through the lens anything (guess if it's in focus!)

It fits in my pocket (it's a folder) and delivers a 6x9 negative from 120 film, which I reckon works out to around 100MP or higher once scanned.

You can pick one up in mint condition for about £20.

What's not to like?

Does rather beg the question of why you are on this forum though!


----------



## markko (Mar 30, 2012)

Having used the 5Dmk3 for about a week now I have to agree with KR that the AF system is the area that I have to get used to most.

I've owned the 300D, 20D and the 1Dmk3 (used it for the last 4.5 years). I'm used to toggle between AF 'modes' (spot AF and 'auto-AF' (where the camera will pick the focus points, choosing from all available points)) just by using the little joystick on the back. Press once: go to the center point. Press twice: switch to the 'auto-AF' mode.

With the 5Dmk3 this is not longer possible to do (as far as I could figure out). First you have to press the AF button, then use the M-Fn button to toggle between the AF modes. You can disable modes that you don't want, but you still have to use another button than the joystick to switch between the AF modes. Hopefully they will fix this with a firmware update, because it's just silly to add extra steps in the selection of the AF modes.

Another thing that quite annoys me is that the focus point is black in the viewfinder. If you're shooting in a dark place it's impossible to see what AF-point you're using. Hopefully they can fix this as well with a firmware update, because now at times you're wondering why the damn thing isn't getting focus, finding out that the focus point is at another place as you're thinking. I prefer the red AF-point in the viewfinder of my 1Dmk3.

Other than that: I love the camera  And I will even be more in love when the battery grip will finally arrive!


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 30, 2012)

markko said:


> With the 5Dmk3 this is not longer possible to do (as far as I could figure out). First you have to press the AF button, then use the M-Fn button to toggle between the AF modes. You can disable modes that you don't want, but you still have to use another button than the joystick to switch between the AF modes. Hopefully they will fix this with a firmware update, because it's just silly to add extra steps in the selection of the AF modes.
> 
> Another thing that quite annoys me is that the focus point is black in the viewfinder. If you're shooting in a dark place it's impossible to see what AF-point you're using. Hopefully they can fix this as well with a firmware update, because now at times you're wondering why the damn thing isn't getting focus, finding out that the focus point is at another place as you're thinking. I prefer the red AF-point in the viewfinder of my 1Dmk3.
> 
> Other than that: I love the camera  And I will even be more in love when the battery grip will finally arrive!



If I'm not mistaken, this is the same AF proceedue with the 7D and people got along with it great for 2 going on 3 years so far. Once you get the hang of it, it becomes second nature although quirky at first... also with the VF, it's black points but if i'm not mistaken, doesn't it blink red when it confirms focus? That should help with the AF selection being in the wrong spot or so you thought. I'll give it to you it can be hard to see at times and would be nice if they gave an illumination option like the top LCD so you can at least see your AF configuration. I guess if your in doubt, live view will give you a better idea of your AF system in the dark.


----------



## Larry (Mar 30, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > EvilTed said:
> ...



Another +1 ... concise and incisive! ;-)


----------



## EvilTed (Mar 31, 2012)

All humor aside, this was a serious question ;D
How does one use the combination of the buttons next to the LCD display and the control wheel (top or back).
Given that they are all located on the right hand side of the camera?
You must be activating the buttons with your thumb and rotating the wheel with your fingers.

Can you draw a diagram please?

ET


----------



## Diego (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow, This is comforting, I think it was the only one who thought that Ken Rockwell was an idiot 8)


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Apr 18, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> All humor aside, this was a serious question ;D
> How does one use the combination of the buttons next to the LCD display and the control wheel (top or back).
> Given that they are all located on the right hand side of the camera?
> You must be activating the buttons with your thumb and rotating the wheel with your fingers.
> ...




The buttons near the LCD are not hold buttons. You don't have to keep pressing them to adjust their settings. So you simply press one of them and then move your finger to the top dial and rotate it. voila !!!


----------



## riogrande100 (Jun 23, 2012)

To be fair to Ken have you seen his latest update? He prefers the 5D Mark iii over the Nikon d800!!!
http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/00-new-today.htm

Reviews aside when it comes to day to day use he prefers the 5D Mark III!!!!

Whilst Canon did not deliver an amazing megapixel camera, what they did produce is a photographers camera!By the sounds of it an extension of the eye!


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 23, 2012)

riogrande100 said:


> To be fair to Ken have you seen his latest update? He prefers the 5D Mark iii over the Nikon d800!!!
> http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/00-new-today.htm
> 
> Reviews aside when it comes to day to day use he prefers the 5D Mark III!!!!
> ...



;D ;D ;D You must not praise Canon kit as it attracts the anti Canon trolls ;D ;D ;D


----------



## peederj (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow he tossed a logic bomb into this forum... ;D



> 22 June 2012, Friday
> 
> Canon beats Nikon - this year
> 
> ...



http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/00-new-today.htm


----------



## D_Rochat (Jun 23, 2012)

There are a few devout Nikon shooters that I am aware of that are changing their tune because of the 5D Mark III. I'm looking forward to seeing what people think of the 1D X and Canon in general when it becomes available. 



> I know most of you are Nikon shooters and the world thinks I'm some sort of Nikon Icon, but like any other good horserace, the two contestants sometimes swap positions.



I hate to say it, but I agree with KR. Competition is a great thing and it will keep motivating both companies to produce a better product.


----------



## ramon123 (Jun 24, 2012)

It's true. The whole market is getting very competitive. Canon and Nikon need to watch out from each other (especially Canon) and both of them need to watch out from other brands that are proving themselves as well.


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 24, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> It's true. The whole market is getting very competitive. Canon and Nikon need to watch out from each other (especially Canon) and both of them need to watch out from other brands that are proving themselves as well.



The day Sony will manage to compile a good imaging algorithm will be a very bad day for Canon and Nikon


----------



## ramon123 (Jun 24, 2012)

I still think through all the competition, Canon will remain #1


----------



## dshipley (Jun 25, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> I still think through all the competition, Canon will remain #1



It depends on how you define being #1. If we're talking about overall sales numbers I think it will be hard for Nikon to rapidly match or surpass Canon unless something seriously drastic happens. If we're talking about leading the industry through innovation while remaining profitable / growing I think Nikon is currently ahead of Canon for the following reasons...

1. Nikon has been announcing products and delivering them on time while Canon hasn't done.
2. Canon's price points have surpassed Nikon's for new releases (1DX vs D4, 5DIII vs D800).
3. Nikon typically doesn't handicap their cameras as badly by limiting their features... for example Nikon provides full color metering for ALL of their SLR camera bodies (and have for a very very long time), Nikon provides uncompressed video output via HDMI, Nikon has provided professional AF in multiple bodies for a long time (Canon didn't until the 5D3), Nikon provides spot metering based on selected AF point for ALL of their SLR camera bodies, etc. The only argument to this that I can think of would be battery grips boosting max continuous shooting FPS (which I agree is lame).

We all know that healthy competition will only benefit us (the users) and hopefully Canon will respond.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 25, 2012)

Why do people insist on comparing the D800 to the 5DIII? They fill a totally different market segment


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 25, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Why do people insist on comparing the D800 to the 5DIII? They fill a totally different market segment



BUT... There in the same price segment. ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 25, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people insist on comparing the D800 to the 5DIII? They fill a totally different market segment
> ...



1D4 is too - but that is never mentioned


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 25, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...



I know, Even a 1DsMK3 is possible around that price area. 8)


----------

